# How to grow bigger plants?



## grodude (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm running a DWC setup. A lot of the answers are intuitive, but I want to make sure I have a complete understanding. I assume the size of the container/tote/whatever matters. Or is it the amount of water? How much space the roots have? There are 14 gallon, 27, 32, etc. What's a good size for one big plant? Every time I see a big bucket I think it's over over kill or could fit 2 plants, but I'm not sure. Thanks


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 12, 2015)

The size of the container is what matters. Bigger pot bigger roots bigger plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

Actually, with DWC, the size of the bucket is not that big a deal.  Though smaller quantities of water are harder to keep the pH stabilized.  You can grow fairly large plants in a 5 gal bucket or tote.  I don't know that there is much re3ason to go over 10 gal for a single plant.  IMO, a res change should be done every 7-10 days anyway, so large totes can waste nutrients.  Unless you have clones from the same mother, I would not put 2 plants in a single tote.

When you are just starting out, your first concern should be learning how to grow.  Yield will come with experience.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 12, 2015)

grodude said:


> I'm running a DWC setup. A lot of the answers are intuitive, but I want to make sure I have a complete understanding. I assume the size of the container/tote/whatever matters. Or is it the amount of water? How much space the roots have? There are 14 gallon, 27, 32, etc. What's a good size for one big plant? Every time I see a big bucket I think it's over over kill or could fit 2 plants, but I'm not sure. Thanks


what's a big plant?
I just harvested a 35" tall plant out of a 5 gallon tote.
She put down close to 2 gallons (displaced) of roots.
Other than having to adjust pH at least once a day (24 hour), it was fine.
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2015)

I recently grew a 5.5 ounce plant in a 5 gal DWC bucket, but that is my biggest yield.  Most my plants run from 2-4 ounces depending on strain and how long I veg them.  And why one large plant rather than a 2 or 3 smaller ones?  It is not always a good thing to put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 13, 2015)

very nice THG 

my average over 5 grows is 3.4oz from 1 plant 
vegged my 3 seed grows for about 2 months and the 2 clone grows were closer to 1 month

(I don't SCROG though and I think that's the direction the OP is heading)


----------

